# First Florida trip from an Out-of-Towner



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I had the pleasure of leaving Virginia and staying in the Palm coast area last week for a vacation with the girlfriend, and while I was there I managed to fish a few days. 

I spent the first part of the week fishing mornings in the flats near the house between Bing's landing and the Devil's elbow flats. Each time this left me poling areas that looked very productive (creeks and oyster beds), only to find that no one was home. I did end up catching a ~20" red and a couple decent trout, and I had a great time despite the howling wind. 

Friday 3/9 we headed for Mosquito Lagoon because I had never been and wanted to get a taste of it. The day started windy from the North as we launched from beacon 42 and headed E/NE. My first observation is this is a big area and everything looked fishy (clear water and grass) so I felt like I was looking for a needle in a haystack. I didn't really know where to go so I ended up running north to some more secluded creeks and islands to try to escape the wind. I spend the day there poling shorelines and ended up seeing probably 30 or so reds and a couple of trout. The fish proved to be spooky, as most of them saw me before I saw them. But I was able to connect with a couple on the spinning tackle and one on the fly, and I saw a couple of tailing fish and had a few should have-could have shots that didn't connect. I really enjoyed exploring the area, I hope to make it back again soon.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Sounded like a fun trip


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Great post. Glad to see you exploring the area. I have yet to make it to Mosquito Lagoon. 

How do you like your skiff?


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks. The Shadowcast has done well for me, it’s a great boat for two anglers in skinny water. Yeah it’s a little tippy, but my balance sucks and I’m still comfortable in it. Very light, poles well, nice quality for the price.


----------

